# Plop and drop with shrimp?



## Discusdude7 (Sep 14, 2013)

Can I plop an drop lfs bought and/or shipped fish? (float the bags and then directly add shrimp to tank)


----------



## Dina-Angel (Jun 20, 2013)

I would use a bucket and a net and dump the shrimp into the net. You should never use the water from the bag... Who knows what type of medication, parasites and so on came with it!


----------



## Discusdude7 (Sep 14, 2013)

Dina-Angel said:


> I would use a bucket and a net and dump the shrimp into the net. You should never use the water from the bag... Who knows what type of medication, parasites and so on came with it!


I wasn't using water from bag. Should have been more specific. So I can plop and drop without any formal acclimation method right?


----------



## Rony11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Plop and drop...I wouldn't do that! 
Accimilate the shrimps with the drip method its better for the shrimps.
Let them get used slowly to the water parameters and temp.of the tank. 
If u haste then u may have stressed shrimps which can lead to deaths.


----------



## danielt (Dec 19, 2012)

I would advise against plop and drop unless it's from a tank you manage and have close parameters between source and destination.


----------



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

I do that with ghost shrimp, but I wouldn't risk a plop and drop with more expensive shrimp.


----------



## Dina-Angel (Jun 20, 2013)

I would get them adjusted to the water for about 20 mins or so. Seemed to work pretty good in the past


----------



## Dina-Angel (Jun 20, 2013)

ngrubich said:


> I do that with ghost shrimp, but I wouldn't risk a plop and drop with more expensive shrimp.


That sounds kinda mean. Only because they are cheap doesn't make them less a living creature and they deserve the same right to be treated fairly than any other animal, no matter how high the $ amount is, right? Life shouldn't be measured by money


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

some people have had good luck with plop and drop. some dont. people do it with fish all the time. i would say if you are getting them local and know they are healthy and have pretty much the same parameters (im talking neos, would not do it with crs) you could try. would i do it no, but to each their own.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

So the camps are divided. Some say plop and drop is best because it causes a shorter amount of stress to the shrimp than the drip method. Boom. Here you are, get over it kinda thang.

Drip is longer, but allows the shrimp to ease into the new params. Kinda like a violin serenade while learning something new.

Had some fun with that, but you can see where I was going here.

Also, if you have a breather bag, don't float that. It stops the O2 from entering.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

I do not recommend the plop and drop for shrimp.

They are acclimating in shifts of TDS, temps, ph, gh, and kh. premature molts will harm shrimp and for that reason alone, i wouldnt do it.


----------



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

In a well established aquarium i would plop and drop. 
here's a link from a dealer i trust
http://msjinkzd.com/news/acclimating-your-shipped-fish-or-invertebrates-to-their-new-tank/
i did it her way and my shrimp were fine


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I have done it both ways. Locally bought shrimp I drip acclimate, but if they have been shipped and took longer than expected I drop them straight in the tank. In that case, the shorter the time in the dirty water once the bag has been opened the better. Never had an issue either way. Shrimp are much tougher than fish in that regard. I do check the TDS before I toss them into the tank but if the tank water is higher than mine by no more than 100 I don't worry about it.


----------



## Nestle_ (Jul 4, 2013)

I always put the shrimp/fish into a bucket, and slowly add a cup of tank water. After an hour or two I'll net them out. The only fish I've just dropped is neons, and I'll do it when I get ghost shrimp. It's not so much the cost of them, but that they are local fish already use to the water. Anything coming from outside my area code is thoroughly acclimated.


----------



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

I acclimate both local and shipped. However I usually tak ~20 min for shipped ones and ~1 hour for local ones, especially if they are more sensitive, like caridinas.


----------



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

Dina-Angel said:


> That sounds kinda mean. Only because they are cheap doesn't make them less a living creature and they deserve the same right to be treated fairly than any other animal, no matter how high the $ amount is, right? Life shouldn't be measured by money


You're just assuming that I don't care about less-expensive livestock. Wrong. Based off my experiences, ghost shrimp and other cheaper shrimp (like amanos and RCS culls) are hardier than the more expensive/sensitive shrimp. I would do a slower acclimation for these shrimp if I was worried about them dying, but they tend to acclimate just fine with my slightly modified plop and drop method.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

lol I think of it like being in a cold swimming pool XD

Gotta overcome the shock of the cold water by diving all the way in and BAM the torture is over.

That being said, I drip them anyways.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

I think dripping method is still the best and the safest, I wouldn't drip for more than 2 hours unless there's a big parameter jump (in which case, nothing is safe). That said, I don't really follow that myself.

I only always drip for Sulawesi shrimps because most of the time the temperature in the bag is much lower than in the tank.

For shipped shrimps I "drip". Okay, I don't. I put new shrimps in a container, then pour tank water in the container like 100ml each time and once every few minutes. When there's too much water in the container I pour some out. After like 5 - 10 100ml pours, I net the shrimps into the tank. Haven't had an issue. Last time I did this for like 500 Taiwan bees into 8 tanks... not one died.

When transferring shrimps between my own tanks, it rarely takes more than 5 seconds for crystals and Taiwan bees. NEVER had an issue with it. All my bee shrimp tanks are set up the same way so parameters aren't that far off though.


----------



## TraceyW (Apr 3, 2012)

I drip acclimate everything but plants.  I have naturally soft water with practically no buffering ability. So I have to mineralize. I haven't lost anything since I started drip acclimating. The plop and drop method caused alot of problems. I'm on county water so even if I buy something in the city limits my water is still radically different.


----------



## evilhorde (Feb 3, 2012)

shrimpzoo said:


> lol I think of it like being in a cold swimming pool XD
> Gotta overcome the shock of the cold water by diving all the way in and BAM the torture is over.
> That being said, I drip them anyways.


Then you should be thinking of it being more like an extra hot hottub. With something like that, you want to ease into it slowly. Besides pH swings probably feel more like burning than refreshing. :icon_wink


----------

